# Eröffnung Bikepark Monzelfeld 14.05.2011



## floS (10. Mai 2011)

Eröffnung des Bikeparks in Monzelfeld am 14.05.2011 !!!

von 10.00 bis 0.00 Uhr

Biken/Grillen/Getränke/Musik/Sonne... Es ist für alles gesorgt!


Anfahrt : http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...49.890266,7.059574&spn=0.005633,0.013937&z=17

Facebook search: "Abteilung opening"


----------



## agrohardtail (20. Mai 2011)

gibts bilder?
muss geschoben werden?
was gibts dort überhaupt...
bissl mehr infos wären echt fetzig-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

